# Classical Huns



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Can you think of any?

Here's one:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Here's one:


Here are more than one:










Hint: Liszt's symphonic poem.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

There's Verdi's 1840s opera Attila ,which was done by the Met recently and with Riccardo Muti in his long overdue Met debut. The La Scala production with Muti conducting is available on DVD and I recommend it highly.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Some lesser known Huns:


----------

